

Size isn't everything: The big brain myth  - muon
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg20727711.300-size-isnt-everything-the-big-brain-myth.html

======
konad
Still doesn't explain self awareness in magpies

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mirror_test>

